# Some A2 gyutos



## Illyria (Jun 28, 2020)

Finished some A2 gyutos and a petty at 61/62 Rockwell to send to my old coworkers at Alinea in Chicago and thought I would share here.


----------



## big D (Jun 28, 2020)

Sweet.


----------



## soigne_west (Jun 28, 2020)

Do you know Rizqi?


----------



## Illyria (Jun 28, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> Do you know Rizqi?



Not super well, but he was always there.

Chef Doug had me collect a **** ton of giant morels for a picture of him, haha.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow! These look great!


----------



## soigne_west (Jun 28, 2020)

Illyria said:


> Not super well, but he was always there.
> 
> Chef Doug had me collect a **** ton of giant morels for a picture of him, haha.



I went to HS with him. Back then he was a server at an old folks home, look at him now. GM at Alinia. Super nice guy.


----------



## Illyria (Jun 28, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> I went to HS with him. Back then he was a server at an old folks home, look at him now. GM at Alinia. Super nice guy.



Yeah. He was always genuine and friendly, which can sometimes be a rarity for a fine dining place, haha. 



Carl Kotte said:


> Wow! These look great!



Thank you!


----------



## robrpb (Jun 28, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 28, 2020)

Nice work, nice gifts!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jun 28, 2020)

look great, I'm sure they will be ecstatic to receive them.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 30, 2020)

Nice! Great handle work. Simple and clean.


----------



## Illyria (Jul 6, 2020)

Did a 52100 gyuto @63 Rockwell with a cocobolo handle for my brother.


----------

